# Habe auch FTP Probleme



## gartenumgraben (23. Jan. 2008)

Hi,

bei mir auf der Maschien laeuft CentOS 5.0.
Ich habe folgendes Tutorial Schritt fuer Schritt umgesetzt http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_centos5.0_p6
und konnte ISPConfig ohne Probleme Installieren.

Zum testen hab ich einen Webuser angelegt und diesem eine Domain vergeben.
Die plugins phpmyadmin und webmail istalliert.
Das ganze System laeuft bestens, Domain wird erkannt und ordnungsgemaess aufgeloest. Ich kann mich in die DB einloggen und ueber das Mailkonto eMails verschicken. Einloggen ueber den Webftp ist auch kein Problem.

Doch wenn ich nun versuche, mich von einem anderen Rechner aus auf den ftp einzuloggen, schlaegt das fehl.
IP wird auch dort ordnungsgemaess aufgeloest.
Die Fehlermeldung ist immer Falsches Passwort, obwohl es das selbe wie beim Webftp ist. Hab schon mehrere Clienten durchprobiert, bei allen das gleiche.

Weiss nicht woran das liegt,

Danke im Voraus

Marc


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2008)

Wenn es pwr webFTP geht, dann ist die FTP Konfiguration schonmal in Ordnung, denn das WebFTP ist ein ganz normales FTP Client Programm. Der Fehler leigt vermutlich in einer Firewall, entweder auf dem Server oder auf einem Router. Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

iptables -L

und versuche mal active und passive mode in Deinem FTP Programm.


----------



## gartenumgraben (24. Jan. 2008)

hab es geloest bekommen.
Einfach proftp nochmal runtergeschmissen und neu drauf gehauen.
Jetzt gehts. 

Kann das eigentlich irgendwelche Probleme geben, da ISPConfig ja schon installiert war und ich proftp im nachhinein nochmal neu installiert hab?

gruesse

Marc


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2008)

> Kann das eigentlich irgendwelche Probleme geben, da ISPConfig ja schon installiert war und ich proftp im nachhinein nochmal neu installiert hab?


Das ist kein Problem. Du musst nur sicherstellen, dass die folgende Zeile am Ende der proftpd.conf datei steht:

Include /etc/proftpd_ispconfig.conf


----------



## gartenumgraben (25. Jan. 2008)

Ok, 

hab ich so gemacht.
Dank Dir! 

Sag mal wuerde es Probleme machen, wenn ich jetzt im nachhinein nochmal Postfix runter und wieder drauf hauen wuerde?

Auf was muesst ich den da achte?
Bzw welche files anpassen?


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2008)

> Sag mal wuerde es Probleme machen, wenn ich jetzt im nachhinein nochmal Postfix runter und wieder drauf hauen wuerde?


Warum willst Du das machen? Du müsstest es dann komplett neu konfigurieren und auch die Verwise auf virtusertable und local-host-names am Ender der main.cf Datei manuell hinzufügen. Unter Linux ist das reinstallieren von Software eigentlich fast nie notwendig.


----------



## gartenumgraben (25. Jan. 2008)

Weil das empfangen von Mails nicht funktioniert, das empfangen schon.
Ich hab folgende Fehlermeldung vom Mail-Deamon bekommen.


```
can't create user output file. Command output: procmail: Couldn't create
    "/var/mail/web1_test"
```
Weiss nicht warum oder fuer wem da Rechte fehlen.
Hab testweise einfach mal diesen Ordner erstellt und es dann nochmal probiert.
Jetzt kommt keine Fehlermeldung nicht mehr aber die Mail kommt nicht an, bzw kann nicht gespeichert werden.
Der Ordner bleibt leer.


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2008)

Ich vermute Du hast nicht Maildir unter Administration > Server > Einstellungen aktiviert.


----------



## gartenumgraben (26. Jan. 2008)

Stimmt war nicht aktiviert.

Hab es jetzt getan, es kommen aber immer noch keine Mail an.

Hier mal meine momentanen Einstellungen.


```
[B]  MTA Type:      Postfix
[/B][B]  Virtuser File: /etc/postfix/virtusertable[/B]
[B]  Sendmail CW:   /etc/postfix/local-host-names
[/B][B]  Mail Log:      /var/log/maillog
[/B][B]  Save Log: [x]
[/B][B]  Maildir:  [x][/B]
```
Hier noch Auszug aus dem Log file
Wobei ich die orginale Domain gegen myDomain ersetzt hab.


```
Jan 26 18:19:45 myDomain postfix/smtp[8805]: B996A17A848D: to=<root@myDomain.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay              =1184, delays=1140/0.02/44/0, dsn=4.4.3, status=deferred (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=myDomain.com type=MX: Host not found, try again)
Jan 26 18:19:45 myDomain postfix/smtp[8806]: 3867817A8181: to=<root@myDomain.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay              =7485, delays=7441/0.03/44/0, dsn=4.4.3, status=deferred (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=myDomain.com type=MX: Host not found, try again)
```
Also passt irgendwas mit dem DNS nicht, so wie es aussieht.
Wo kann ich denn da am besten ansetzen?

Gruesse

Marc


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2008)

Lege bitte einen MX Record für die Domain myDomain.com auf dem nameserver der domain myDomain.com  an, der auf den Hostnamen Deines Servers verweist. Außerdem stelle bitte sicher, dass die Webseite www myDomain com eine co-domain mit leerem Hostnamen Feld hat.


----------



## gartenumgraben (30. Jan. 2008)

Die Eintraege sind schon alle vorhanden.
Ich glaub es liegt an der /etc/postfix/local-host-names

Kannst du mir mal ein Beispiel schicken wie diese aussehen muesste, fuer meine myDomain.com.
Nicht dass ich da was wichtiges rausloesche.

Wuerde folgender Inhalt ausreichen?


```
localhost
www.myDomain.com
myDomain.com
```
Oder muessen da noch folgende Zeilen rein?


```
localhost.myDomain.com
localhost.www.myDomain.com
localhost.localdomain
```
Danke dir


----------



## Till (30. Jan. 2008)

Das obere Beispiel für die local-host-names datei ist ok, das untere nicht.


----------



## gartenumgraben (31. Jan. 2008)

Super, jetzt funktioniert alles wie es soll.

Habe alle ueberfluessigen Eintraege aus der local-host-names Datei entfernt.
Ausserdem hab ich noch den hostname angepasst und seit dem geht es.

Vielen dank.

Macht weiter so.


----------

